# Shrimp I.D Please



## Jason King (9 Aug 2015)

Hi all I purchased what was sold as Amano shrimp from a local well known LFS and at the time being very small they looked like Amano Shrimp but they have bred over the last month twice.

I started with 12 but now have over 50!

I believe I may have bought two different species? 

Here are some random images of them.






























Thanks

kisanjong - Jason
https://glassboxgardeners.com
http://www.barrreport.com


----------



## Edvet (9 Aug 2015)

Search for "mini japonica"


----------



## Jason King (9 Aug 2015)

Thanks edvet, I was just reading your post http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/mini-amano-shrimp.31774/ At the same time you posted the reply.

 I'm confused because the successful breeding in freshwater.. and knew they can't be true Amano

kisanjong - Jason
https://glassboxgardeners.com
http://www.barrreport.com


----------



## Martin in Holland (9 Aug 2015)

The darker shrimp is a wild form shrimp I see here in the local stream (and in my tank) a lot, they do look sometimes a bit like Amanos, although the second, lighter shrimp, looks like an Amano to me...maybe you just got two different species.


----------



## Jason King (9 Aug 2015)

Thanks Martin I do think they are two different shrimp.

Here is the Amano? with one of the unidentified babies.





Thanks

kisanjong - Jason
https://glassboxgardeners.com
http://www.barrreport.com


----------



## Edvet (9 Aug 2015)

mini's breed in the tank, a lot............. (and if that is a fullgrown amano, it's also a fullgrown mini japonica)


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Aug 2015)

Hi, I got the same shrimp, likely from the same retailer... noticed they just had a load more delivered the other day also.   they are cool shrimp, i moved mine to the African low tech about 2 months ago as i didnt want them cross breeding with the painted reds. 
I assumed they had all been eaten by the big tetras and cichlids but when i rescaped last week there were loads of them.  They had also turned a mix of colours, mostly blue or almost black.
They dont seem to be great at eating algae though...


----------



## Jason King (9 Aug 2015)

Edvet A lot..... Your not wrong  12 to 50+ in eight weeks.

Iain im not sure about the algae part yet but they are eating waste of some kind and the tank looks clean.

In time ill rescape and move them to my lowtech tank if this is the case.

On the other hand I paid £20 for 50+ Shrimp  

kisanjong - Jason
https://glassboxgardeners.com
http://www.barrreport.com


----------



## nicpapa (9 Aug 2015)

Its first time i read about mini japonica. 
*kisanjong* what is the size of the adult?


----------



## Jason King (9 Aug 2015)

Nic it is about 30+mm at the moment but if you look at the other pictures in the first post some Shrimp look darker and I think these maybe the parents?

I will know more once they grow a little, then I'll try and get some better pictures.

The only other info I can find about the mini is here

http://www.stichling-norderstedt.de...len:Caridina/Neocaridina_sp._´Mini-Japonica_´



kisanjong - Jason
https://glassboxgardeners.com
http://www.barrreport.com


----------



## nicpapa (9 Aug 2015)

kisanjong said:


> Nic it is about 30+mm at the moment but if you look at the other pictures in the first post some Shrimp look darker and I think these maybe the parents?
> 
> I will know more once they grow a little, then I'll try and get some better pictures.
> 
> ...



Very interesting. 
Wait to see them growing. 
In the first picture one on the left is like rcs wild. 
Have you got any other shrimp in the tank?


----------



## Jason King (9 Aug 2015)

No the only Shrimp ever added to this tank are the 12 I added in June (the ones in the photos) sold as Amano. But the fact the babies have survived and are shrimplets and not larvae has made me question this.



kisanjong - Jason
https://glassboxgardeners.com
http://www.barrreport.com


----------



## nicpapa (9 Aug 2015)

So you must to wait to see, if some Amano make biger.
And see the shrimplets after grow how it looks. 
I read a lot forums for shimps and never here something for mini.
A good shrimp forum you can ask is the shrimpspot.com


----------



## Edvet (9 Aug 2015)

I know they are sold in the Netherlands. Never saw them in a shop, but the fact they are easy breeders is nice, so private breeders sell them. Might be some wild form cherries or so. (there is a picture of one in my White cube journal, page two


----------



## Jason King (11 Aug 2015)

Found a Another batch today, so I now have 4 sizes in the tank.













And the real Amano 







kisanjong - Jason
https://glassboxgardeners.com
http://www.barrreport.com


----------



## nicpapa (11 Aug 2015)

From  practicalfishkeeping.
_http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=6305
These 'Taimanos' are identified by two features: the first being their shorter, compact rostrum, and the second being their inherent laziness. Supposedly, these false shrimp also breed entirely in freshwater, which is something that C. multidentata do not do. But aside from that they have the same, nondescript colours and similar markings._

I didnt see another pictures for fake amanos. 
If you can see in your pictures look the eyes of amano and others. 
Yours other amano have black stripes like neocaridina wild .


----------



## zozo (12 Aug 2015)

nicpapa said:


> From  practicalfishkeeping.
> _http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=6305
> These 'Taimanos' are identified by two features: the first being their shorter, compact rostrum, and the second being their inherent laziness. Supposedly, these false shrimp also breed entirely in freshwater, which is something that C. multidentata do not do. But aside from that they have the same, nondescript colours and similar markings._
> .



That's not realy true  they do breed in fresh water, my girls are constantly pregnant.. The larvae can't survive in fresh water.. As what i did understand they are born in freshwater streams, go down stream till they meet brakish water, stay a few weeks and go fresh again upstream..  Sorry for the nit picking..


----------



## Jason King (12 Aug 2015)

zozo you are correct in saying this about true Amano shrimp but for the false amano? And the Shrimp in question produce shrimplets not larvae like true amano

kisanjong - Jason
https://glassboxgardeners.com
http://www.barrreport.com


----------



## zozo (12 Aug 2015)

yes i mean the true Amano.. Look at this fat girl.. That's why i looked it up..They race 2 times a month. Funny sight. Less funny is the mals tend to jump all over the place when racing. Also over the floor..


----------



## Ewa (24 Aug 2015)

The bigger ones are Amano and they will not produce babies in fresh water unfortunately. The larva will not survive. The smaller one, brown one with beige stripe across its back, its a wild cherry shrimp - and they will bread very easily. The stronger colored are females, more transparent and smaller are males. Looks like someone mistaken them with Amanos when they were sold to you. 
Just a little word of advice - if you would decide to add more cherries to your tank, they will end up breeding with the brown ones, meaning their offspring will come out brown as well. Hope this helps


----------



## Rum_Pot (2 Sep 2015)

Pretty sure the smaller ones that are breeding are Malaya shrimp. They're quire variable in colour and can breed in freshwater. They're in Caridina so they won't breed with cherries, either. I'm actually interested in keeping these sometime, but I never see them in the local shops :c

More info and a bunch of photos showing off the variation here: http://www.planetinverts.com/malaya_shrimp.html


----------



## mr. luke (14 Sep 2015)

They look like they could be either Neocaridina palmata or davidi


----------

